# Hook Em Horns



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats Buggz, thats awesome that they pulled it out for you. I didn't see but about the last quarter and a half. This has to make you all sorts of happy!!  The BCS drama builds....


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Great game...fine teams. McCoy was the man in the last 2 minutes. He's gonna make a lot of money at the next level!


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

That's what they said about Alex Smith and John Beck...wait, they are making a lot of money. Guess that just goes to show you don't always have to earn it.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

OK...so they all suck...what do I know??? :? :shock:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Colt Mccoy has been the man all season long. That guy most have a nightfoce scope in his helmet. His completion percentage is ridiculous!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

flyguy7 said:


> His completion percentage is ridiculous!


He ended the season with the highest in history.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Texas has no shot at #1 though- Utah has a better claim and I'm not a Ute.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Great game. I really thought it was going to be a thumping. Congrats Buggz, you probably needed that since your boys fell apart. 8)


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

You must mean the AP #1 , because the coaches #1 isn't up for debate (Florida or OK).

Food for thought:

*Oklahoma* finished their season with a 12-1 record, and a S.O.S. of #1 even before they play Florida. Their Only loss came to undefeated and #1 Texas on neutral turf, and when the season is over they will have played a 7 ranked teams. As much as I hate to admit it they belong in the national championship game.

*Florida* finished with a 12-1 record as well, their S.O.S. was slightly lower at #3. Their only loss came at home to a 9-4 Mississippi team that looked very good against Tx Tech in their bowl game. After the national championship they will have played 6 ranked teams, again this team has a legitimate claim to the title game.

*Texas* finished with a 12-1 record and a S.O.S. of #4. They played five ranked teams which included a string of four ranked undefeated teams with the only loss coming on the last game on the road, in the last seconds of the game. The win over OK, who IS playing for the national championship after leapfrogging TX. The human vote excluded TX from the title game, even thought their play on field proved differently.

*USC* Finished with a 12-1 record and the highest S.O.S. in the top 5 at #67. They lost on the road to a 9-4 Oregon st. They played and won their bowl game at home home against an average PSU, they really have no business in the national championship talk.

*Utah* Was the *ONLY* team to finish with a unblemished record, they also finished the season with a S.O.S. of 57. They played five ranked teams during the season, including a win at one of the nations toughest places to play. They destroyed perennial powerhouse Alabama after they had just finished an 11-1 season with their only loss coming to national championship contender Florida in the SEC championship. This team has shown that they could have been competitive if not had won the championship game if they were given the chance. Although by schedule alone this wasn't apparent until after the Bama beat down.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm just excited for it to be a good national championship game on Thursday. The last great contest was the USC-Texas game in 2006. It's been beat downs since then. Should be a good contest. I'm saying Florida by 7...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I'm just excited for it to be a good national championship game on Thursday. The last great contest was the USC-Texas game in 2006. It's been beat downs since then. Should be a good contest. I'm saying Florida by 7...


I'd love to see one of those 63-56 last minute winner type of game in a total shootout, especially between these two. Those are fun to watch. I think Florida will win it as well but OU is pretty good at stacking up some points. Look at what they did on TCU's D. 8)


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Florida by 14!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Florida by 10-14 point margin of victory.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

well which one is it...10 or 14??? :lol:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> well which one is it...10 or 14??? :lol:


I will decide that about two min. before the game is over  either way you know the spread will be covered.


----------

